# Is a GSD for me?



## KTFA (Dec 9, 2008)

I am looking into different dog breeds as I look forward to getting one in the future. I have been doing A LOT of research on breeds, breeders, etc. over the past few months. I have been struck by, and drawn to, the German Shepherd. I have been around some growing up (the neighbors had a couple). I am looking to get a dog within the next year, but not until at least the summer, and I really like the idea of getting a German Shepherd. 

About me: I'm a 25 year old single female who lives alone, and I don't see that circumstance changing in the near future. I have two young cats. Work from about 9:00-4:00 with the flexibility for extended lunches, leaving early, bringing dog to the outside portion of my day. (I am a college athletic coach). Have the weekends free, mostly. Have a mostly free summer. Will travel 6 or 7 weekends in the spring. Have a network of people able to take care of the dog during those times. The dog would be around my team, so socialization with people would be a given. I have not owned a dog before, but I am comfortable around all animals including large breed dogs. I am a confident, somewhat aloof, friendly person. (An INFJ if you want to look deep into the personality test thing).

I would like a larger dog to be my companion. I am active -- I like to run, hike, play around outside. I believe I can provide a dog with love, energy-filled days, and devoted companionship. I'm hoping for the same in return. I am an intelligent person and believe I would embrace the challenge of training a dog... especially one capable of far more than simply "sit" and "stay." I'm a reader and a researcher, and before I purchased (rescued) a dog I would absolutely do far too much research on ownership, training, feeding, care, etc. I am much too diligent and conscientious a person as it is.

So, that's me. And I've been reading through this site and am amazed by the generous responses and information sharing going on here. I look forward to your honest input with me. 

Is a GSD a good fit for me, or am I barking up the wrong tree? I hope not. If you think a GSD would fit, what line do you recommend? I'm not sold on getting a puppy... I'd be happy with a somewhat older dog to start. (My concern there would be assimilating it to my cats). What do you think? 

If you don't think a GSD is right for me, as dog people, what other breeds could you recommend? 

I sincerely appreciate your input. 

-kate-


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I think you sound like a perfect GSD owner! Since you're not interested in a puppy, probably a rescue that is cat friendly would be your best bet. One fostered in a home with cats would be ideal. 

Edited to add: You can post your general location in your profile so it will show up below your username in your posts, and people will be able to offer suggestions of organizations near you that you can check out.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

If you can handle the shedding these guys do, which is a LOT of shedding, you should make a great home for a rescue GSD.







It's great that you're interested in training so I'd definitely research the available training classes in your area. Even if you're not interested in competing, you and your GSD can have a blast and drain a lot of energy (physical AND mental) by playing in agility!


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I would second what cassidy's mom said.


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Ditto to the excellent information given in the posts above.

Here are a couple of Chicago-area GSD rescues; I'm sure that others will have more information to contribute.

http://www.gsdrescue1.org

http://www.gsdr.org

For a first-time dog owner, I would definitely not recommend a puppy. An older dog (1-3 years old) will probably have a more established personality (you'll know what you're getting!) and the dog will be housetrained (or much easier to housetrain than a puppy!) and will also be past the chewing phase.

Please get your application in to a rescue group near you and tell them as much about yourself as possible. Please keep in mind that rescue groups are run by volunteers. Guaranteed, they'll get back to you as soon as possible. From your description, it sounds like you'll give a GSD a great home!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I think you sound like a wonderful GSD person.

I'd guess, based on your info, that German show lines would be a good fit and think you'd enjoy having a puppy.

I'm all for rescue, but think differently than some. I believe a puppy from a good breeder is easier for the the first time GSD owner as flexible and capable 
as you appear to be.

Good luck and have fun learning.


----------



## VKFGSD (Jul 25, 2007)

A couple of concerns. I see a lot of time alone in the day for the dog which can translate into problems. You note that socialization will be no problem because he/she will be around your team. First socialization esp for a GSD is far more than that. It's multiple people,places, things, activities etc etc. Secondly if you're coaching what's the dog/puppy doing? Can't see it attached to you. Doesn't quite sound like the best idea because your mind will be on your job as it should be not on the dog.
While you are lucky to have summer off and that's a great start with a new dog - Will you have the time to commit to training on an ongoing basis - not just in summer? Also if you do get a dog during summer you MUST acclimate them to your working schedule way ahead of going back to work. GSDs pattern very very easily and if the dog is used to being w/ you 24/7 without a slow transition to a different schedule you may run into problems.

I would suggest you look into one of the Guide Dog schools that still uses GSDs (Fidelco, Leader, Seeing Eye and?) and see if you can get on their list for what are called "career change" dogs. These are the ones that either don't finish the training for some reason or the match with the blind partner did not work out (not unusual - schools are not great at this for a number of reasons). The advantage to you is a dog that has been raised thru the puppy stage in a home and usually comes with a fair amount of on lead training and good house manners and is a stable individual.

While rescue is wonderful in that it gives deserving dogs home, I'm not sure it's the best place for a first time dog/GSD owner to go. I have rescued and also adopted a number of dogs. The reality is ALL rescue dogs have what I call a default position that comes out of their background. It may not surface for a long time but when the correct trigger is hit,up it will pop. Some are benign (shying away from a water bucket that has spilled because likely the dog was hit by a swinging bucket) while some are not (inappropriate aggression in response to a situation). The problem is you do NOT know in advance what that particular dog's issue(s) are and whether you will have the experience to handle what pops up. Again for a first time owner not the best idea.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I am also a first time GSD owner.Due to there strong nature I wouldn't want to do a rescue the first time.If you could find one of the dogs that VKFGSD suggested that might work depending on the circumstances that they got out of the program. If you had people to care for it a little during the day that shouldn't hurt as long as the dog was to spend a lot of time with them before you were to leave it's care during the day to them.
IF you are a neat freak a GSD may not be for you.The shedding is constant.You could brush it every day and still have fur bunnies floating around.I was told they shed 24/7/365 days but never imagined it was as bad as it is.Luckily my house is "lived in" so it only bothers me a little.
In my experience the puppyhood was not that bad.Athena (7months old now) mouthed a little and has chewed a few things.Housebreaking was a piece of cake.I have a 1 1/2 yr old mixed mutt (Lexi)that I didn't get till she was 6 months and she is more of a nightmare than Athena. She (Lexi) still poos and pees in the house and chews everything in sight.
I was not a dog person till last Sept and now I understand why people treat them like there kids.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I do not think it matters..... pup or rescue. A good rescue will match the dog to your ability. All of us were first time GSD owners at some point and many, like me, were first time dog owners with our first GSD. 

An intelligent person who has no issues with taking charge should have no problem with a stable dog, even with some minor issues. Someone that is a coach clearly must know something about being in charge and providing firm and fair leadership. 

As for the work schedule.... MOST of us work 40 hours a week at least. I think your schedule sounds awesome for a dog and if you get your dog in the summer when you are not in school you have time to bond and work on any separation issues. 

I think a GSD is PERFECT for you!!!

Go for it!!!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote:While rescue is wonderful in that it gives deserving dogs home, I'm not sure it's the best place for a first time dog/GSD owner to go. I have rescued and also adopted a number of dogs. The reality is ALL rescue dogs have what I call a default position that comes out of their background.


This is one of the big myths about rescue dogs. Many of them come from known backgrounds, and many of those backgrounds are free of abuse or any other trauma. More importantly, any good rescue group is going to throughly assess any dog before placement. I don't mean a 20 minute evaluation, I mean 2 weeks + in a foster home, testing the dog with kids, cats, noises, the car, strange environments - you name it! We know our dogs. We get a lot of dogs that would be perfect for the kind of person described above. On top of that, we can be a great lifetime resource for a less experienced dog owner. When my adopters have questions, they know they can call me! 

I would tend to steer a first time dog owner away from a shelter adoption, although I've seen some work out beautifully, because it really is hard to assess a dog in the shelter environment. But a dog from a reputable rescue group? No problem! 

ETA: Another myth is that all bad behavior from the dog stems from past abuse or bad experiences. All of the things you describe (shying from a bucket, fear aggression, whatever) can stem from weak nerves and can and do show up in dogs purchased directly from breeders.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Agreed that you would make a good GSD owner. 

Adopting an older dog that is already housebroken and has had some training is easier and will fit in well with your work schedule.

A puppy will require more work and time at the beginning, but many of us have had no problems making things work. Sounds like your dog's needs will always be a priority, and you are comitted to meeting them and then some, so I don't see any problems there. 

Do consider rescueing. Many wonderful dogs loose get given up for the stupidest reasons, and has nothing to do with them.


----------



## KTFA (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank you for the insight, thus far. 

Kuklasmom -- If you check back on here, quick question about those rescues. Are there pretty reputable foster people there to help me make an educated decision about a dog to choose?

Everyone -- If someone on the board (me, for instance) was serious about getting either a rescue GSD or a puppy in your near geographical area, what would you think about being a mentor of sorts and meeting up with this novice to help them make an educated decision about and pick out a rescue dog or puppy? I ask because you all seem particularly knowledgeable about disposition and whatnot -- things that I'm certain I wouldn't be as perceptive about. I'm sure breeders and foster/rescue volunteers are very knowledgeable as well, but it couldn't hurt to have an "impartial-type" expert along, as well. Just a hypothetical question as of now.

Thanks again.

-kate-


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Kate I would love to help you if I were in ILL. I used to live there..... 

And there is always online help too.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Rescue dogs bond very well cause they know what it's like on the other side. If you are in the Chicago area, I could help. You could also come out when my dog's play group get's together and witness them in action. You could also talk to the other dog owners.


----------

